# What am I to understand



## Gillian Schuler

I worte a perfectly, uninsulting thread to Jeff Oehlsen. All he has to do is answer. I've had PMs with him, I understand a lot of what he says and I'm not out to "kill him"!!!

Moderators, please tell me what is wrong with my posts - just locking them without explanation is not sufficent.


----------



## maggie fraser

Gillian Schuler said:


> I worte a perfectly, uninsulting thread to Jeff Oehlsen. All he has to do is answer. I've had PMs with him, I undrstand allot of what he says and I'm not out to "kill him"!!!
> 
> Moderators, please tell me what is wrong with my posts - just locking them without explanation is not sufficent.


You're being very very naughty! That's why.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Gillian, I don't have time to even read the posts because of following your duplicate threads around. Didn't Selena say she had to leave but would respond to your PM when she returned?

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBull...ics-etc-15824/

_"When a mod closes a thread, do not open another thread just to bitch about the thread being locked. If you don't like it, contact a mod and ask, bitch, complain or thank us. DO NOT open another thread. In all seriousness, this will not be tolerated."_


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Connie, >I have never sent a PM to a mod, so the PM to Selena cannot be from me.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Gillian but you got your answer....do you understand why?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

No, actually, I don't!


----------



## maggie fraser

Gillian, come on and have a wee chat in the Blue Room .


----------



## David Feliciano

I really believe the mods want this on PM so that the forum doesn't get an idea of exactly how many people are fed up with Jeff.

LOOK MODS, EVERYBODY IS FED UP WITH JEFF


----------



## Christopher Smith

Connie Sutherland said:


> Gillian, I don't have time to even read the posts because of following your duplicate threads around. Didn't Selena say she had to leave but would respond to your PM when she returned?


ROTFLMAO Selena had plenty of time to PM me multiple times about that thread.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I honestly can't understand this animosity from the mods - I honestly can't remember even irritating them by sending them X-number of PMs.

So, what the hell, maybe I'm not so welcome here as I stupidly thought!!


----------



## Doug Zaga

David Feliciano said:


> I really believe the mods want this on PM so that the forum doesn't get an idea of exactly how many people are fed up with Jeff.
> 
> LOOK MODS, EVERYBODY IS FED UP WITH JEFF


Dave grow a set of balls and get some respect for yourself instead of acting like a whining pansy. If you don't like him either move on or meet him and step up tot he plate. You actually look like the ass ... this has nothing to do with your dog training it is about the way you across in this forum....Just Sayn'


----------



## Harry Keely

If you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with BS, thats your trade mark is it not. It sounds like your a good sport so let the shit roll out one ear and keep the knowledge between the ears. JMO


----------



## Christopher Smith

David Feliciano said:


> I really believe the mods want this on PM so that the forum doesn't get an idea of exactly how many people are fed up with Jeff.


That's how authoritarian governments do it. Drive any opposition under ground.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Connie, i wasn't bitching - how do you make this out?? This is unfair!!!!!!


----------



## David Feliciano

Doug Zaga said:


> Dave grow a set of balls and get some respect for yourself instead of acting like a whining pansy. If you don't like him either move on or meet him and step up tot he plate. You actually look like the ass ... this has nothing to do with your dog training it is about the way you across in this forum....Just Sayn'


I actually like Jeff. Its everybody else that hates him. At the Mondio nationals EVERYBODY was talking shit. Most of these are serious dog sport people who refuse to post here, because of Jeff's BS.

Here are Jeff and I at the nationals.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Gillian Schuler said:


> I honestly can't understand this animosity from the mods - I honestly can't remember even irritating them by sending them X-number of PMs.
> 
> So, what the hell, maybe I'm not so welcome here as I stupidly thought!!




If you think I have animosity, you're 100% wrong. I'm annoyed that I see thread after thread after thread opened (to discuss a forum member!) and locked by another mod, only to have a new one sprout up. 

I'm sick of threads about Jeff, threads about David, threads about Jeff and David ... both of whom have been banned more than once (Jeff perhaps holding the all-time record).

That's all. No animosity.


----------



## Doug Zaga

David Feliciano said:


> I actually like Jeff. Its everybody else that hates him. At the Mondio nationals EVERYBODY was talking shit. Most of these are serious dog sport people who refuse to post here, because of Jeff's BS.
> 
> 
> So Another poster keeps others from posting???
> 
> ....reread your post(s) dude. You aren't making sense??? You like him and everyone else hates him?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Connie Sutherland said:


> If you think I have animosity, you're 100% wrong. I'm annoyed that I see thread after thread after thread opened (to discuss a forum member!) and locked by another mod, only to have a new one sprout up.
> 
> I'm sick of threads about Jeff, threads about David, threads about Jeff and David ... both of whom have been banned more than once (Jeff perhaps holds the all-time record).
> 
> That's all. No animosity.


 
I do it once in about 3 years, and you "hit" on me - not fair in my book!! I've never moaned to the mods since I've been on here (obviously my fault retrospectively) What is actually wrong here? Please be honest and tell me what I have act
ually "done wrong"!!!! And don't relate other people's shorcomings as an excuse!!


----------



## Doug Zaga

Damn you are stubborn or there is a language barrier ](*,)](*,)](*,)

XOXOXO


----------



## Doug Zaga

David Feliciano said:


> I actually like Jeff. Its everybody else that hates him. At the Mondio nationals EVERYBODY was talking shit. Most of these are serious dog sport people who refuse to post here, because of Jeff's BS.
> 
> Here are Jeff and I at the nationals.


 
Dave...I just figured out who you remind me of....


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Then if you are so clever, tell me what I did wrongly!!!

I^m not sutbborn but believe in the truth!


----------



## Christopher Smith

Doug Zaga said:


> Dave...I just figured out who you remind me of....


----------



## maggie fraser

Gillian Schuler said:


> Then if you are so clever, tell me what I did wrongly!!!
> 
> I^m not sutbborn but believe in the truth!


 
You could well be Scottish with a sentiment like that.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Gillian Schuler said:


> Then if you are so clever, tell me what I did wrongly!!!
> 
> I^m not sutbborn but believe in the truth!


As I PMed you, you are a good and valued forum member and the ONLY problem is what I already said: Please don't start threads for the express purpose of bashing or praising or discussing another board member. And then post another and another and another when they're closed. That's all it is.


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Gillian Schuler said:


> I do it once in about 3 years, and lxou "hit" on me - not fair in my book!! I've never moaned to the mods since I've been on here (obviously my fault retrospectively) What is actually wrong here. Please be honest and tell me what I have actrually "done wrong"!!!!


Ok you asked so here you go I am going to move into your level of maturity for a moment.

You are full of shit if you think that you are doing him any good. You did not have the gut sot PM the guy so instead you post a thread to enlist the help of David in trashing another member.

Gillian I am assuming you are not a 12 yr old pretending to be a grown up here. That being said I think that you need to mature a little and realize you have the power of choice. Choose to interact with Jeff or don't - read his stuff or don't- be offended or don't - act with decency or don't! See Gillian that is what mature people do. And when we are wronged it is better sometimes to just turn the other cheek than to carry on crusades that will ultimately bring about way more harm than good which by the way is exactly what your actions have caused. I mean now you have the likes of David insulting a man you served his country with his little pictures of internet soldiers. What great company you are keeping! 

So Gillian are you happy now? Were your goals achieved? Are you and Jeff reconciled now?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Connie Sutherland said:


> As I PMed you, you are a good and valued forum member and the ONLY problem is what I already said: Please don't start threads for the express purpose of bashing or praising or discussing another board member. And then post another and another and another when they're closed. That's all it is.


 
How many posts did I re-start and why was the first so offensive? Why couldn't Jeff answer me?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I capitulate - what else is possible!!


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Gillian Schuler said:


> How many posts did I re-start and why was the first so offensive? Why couldn't Jeff answer me?


You asked what you did wrong I told you did you take time to read it? ](*,)


----------



## Doug Zaga

I think I counted 3 after the initial locked thread.

Gillian you have spent how many hours of life on this ???


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Gillian Schuler said:


> .... why was the first so offensive? Why couldn't Jeff answer me?



Please don't start threads for the express purpose of bashing or praising or discussing another board member.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Shane Woodlief said:


> You asked what you did wrong I told you did you take time to read it? ](*,)


I think Gillian may be puffing something out in the hills :-o


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Connie Sutherland said:


> As I PMed you, you are a good and valued forum member and the ONLY problem is what I already said: Please don't start threads for the express purpose of bashing or praising or discussing another board member. And then post another and another and another when they're closed. That's all it is.


Connie, even you would have to reconsider - "bashing" was not what I did:


----------



## Gillian Schuler

OK! I get the message!


----------



## Chris Michalek

Gilian isn't full of shit.

Have you ever tried to PM jeff and solve issues? I have several times, He doesn't ever try to resolve issues, he doesn't answer and then thinks you're a pussy for asking for peace and harmony to the point he bashes on your harder.

Like I said, he's a warrior. He's like a big sport dog who finds safety in a sleeve except his sleeve is a human conflict zone. He's trained for conflict. It's what he's good at and that why he can't hold a job because he needs the confrontation. 

He's a fear biter but not so bad that we can't use his edge and channel it into something good.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qBCI6JP7rM




Shane Woodlief said:


> Ok you asked so here you go I am going to move into your level of maturity for a moment.
> 
> You are full of shit if you think that you are doing him any good. You did not have the gut sot PM the guy so instead you post a thread to enlist the help of David in trashing another member.
> 
> Gillian I am assuming you are not a 12 yr old pretending to be a grown up here. That being said I think that you need to mature a little and realize you have the power of choice. Choose to interact with Jeff or don't - read his stuff or don't- be offended or don't - act with decency or don't! See Gillian that is what mature people do. And when we are wronged it is better sometimes to just turn the other cheek than to carry on crusades that will ultimately bring about way more harm than good which by the way is exactly what your actions have caused. I mean now you have the likes of David insulting a man you served his country with his little pictures of internet soldiers. What great company you are keeping!
> 
> So Gillian are you happy now? Were your goals achieved? Are you and Jeff reconciled now?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Doug Zaga said:


> I think Gillian may be puffing something out in the hills :-o




At this point, I wish I could get some of hers ..... :lol:


----------



## Doug Zaga

_Please don't start threads for the express purpose of bashing or praising or discussing another board member. And then post another and another and another when they're closed. That's all it is._



Gillian Schuler said:


> Connie, even you would have to reconsider - "bashing" was not what I did:


 
Gillian but you did violate the third part...*DISCUSSING ANOTHER BOARD MEMBER*.... Does that make sense ...whew!!!! =D>:twisted:


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Chris Michalek said:


> Gilian isn't full of shit.
> 
> Have you ever tried to PM jeff and solve issues? I have several times, He doesn't ever try to resolve issues, he doesn't answer and then thinks you're a pussy for asking for peace and harmony to the point he bashes on your harder.
> 
> Like I said, he's a warrior. He's like a big sport dog who finds safety in a sleeve except his sleeve is a human conflict zone. He's trained for conflict. It's what he's good at and that why he can't hold a job because he needs the confrontation.
> 
> He's a fear biter but not so bad that we can't use his edge and channel it into something good.


.

yes I have PM the guy and ask him why he was taking the position he was taking for more understanding and by the way it was helpful and insightful


----------



## Harry Keely

Doug Zaga said:


> I think Gillian may be puffing something out in the hills :-o


This is it Doug http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z08zZ1xW9Yw&feature=related 8-[


----------



## Doug Zaga

connie sutherland said:


> at this point, i wish i could get some of hers ..... :lol:


lmao!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Harry Keely said:


> This is it Doug http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z08zZ1xW9Yw&feature=related 8-[



That's gonna be something from Sister Mary Elephant, isn't it.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Harry Keely said:


> This is it Doug http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z08zZ1xW9Yw&feature=related 8-[


That is one hell of a pipe!!! LOL


----------



## Doug Zaga

Connie Sutherland said:


> That's gonna be something from Sister Mary Elephant, isn't it.


 
Do you want Jesus to shit on you?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSJ_k49ITUY


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Doug Zaga said:


> Do you want Jesus to shit on you?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSJ_k49ITUY




You're trying to start religious discussions now? :lol:


----------



## Doug Zaga

Yikes let me go edit my post Ms Connie :evil:

Too late...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Connie Sutherland said:


> Please don't start threads for the express purpose of bashing or praising or discussing another board member.


OK, the bashing I get. But don't start thread to praise or discuss people? Praising I definitely don't get, and discussing I'm not real clear on either. I get if it's negative discussion (ie bashing) but there are threads on here all the time that are soley for the purpose of praising someone, or discussing their credentials.


----------



## Harry Keely

Connie Sutherland said:


> You're trying to start religious discussions now? :lol:


 
I'm going to Hell for this one, but here we go[-o<
, Sorry if this is found offensive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzEs2nj7iZM&feature=related


----------



## Tyree Johnson

Harry Keely said:


> I'm going to Hell for this one, but here we go[-o<
> , Sorry if this is found offensive
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzEs2nj7iZM&feature=related


LOL .. thats great


----------



## Guest

David Feliciano said:


> I really believe the mods want this on PM so that the forum doesn't get an idea of exactly how many people are fed up with Jeff.
> 
> LOOK MODS, EVERYBODY IS FED UP WITH JEFF


 
have a poll see who is more fed up with YOU!


----------



## Carol Boche

Gillian Schuler said:


> Then if you are so clever, tell me what I did wrongly!!!
> 
> I^m not sutbborn but believe in the truth!


Gillian, 

I didn't read the whole thread, and maybe this has been suggested, so my apologies if it was. 

Maybe PM Jeff and ask him for his phone number and then talk with him. 

Jeff and I did not get along at all when I first joined the board and I took offense or whatever you want to call it, until he gave me his number in a PM and I called and talked with him. Gave me a whole new insight to the way he posts and how the posts read as well.

The main thing about posting about issues with one person or another in the public forum is that it opens it up for everyone to jump in and then it turns into a mess.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Jody Butler said:


> have a poll see who is more fed up with YOU!


Count 20 votes default for David And all his other names


----------



## Joby Becker

I could be wrong but I don;t think I misread his posts directed at me LOL....

I still like to "not" like him though....I figure that is just Jeff being Jeff...


----------



## Chris Michalek

Carol Boche said:


> Gillian,
> 
> I didn't read the whole thread, and maybe this has been suggested, so my apologies if it was.
> 
> Maybe PM Jeff and ask him for his phone number and then talk with him.
> 
> Jeff and I did not get along at all when I first joined the board and I took offense or whatever you want to call it, until he gave me his number in a PM and I called and talked with him. Gave me a whole new insight to the way he posts and how the posts read as well.
> 
> The main thing about posting about issues with one person or another in the public forum is that it opens it up for everyone to jump in and then it turns into a mess.



Carol,

his sense of humour is not in question, it's is knowledge vs his actual ability vs his needless gay bashing. No amount of talking on the phone is going to fix that. 

I like his witt, I enjoy reading how he views the world but I would never let him work one of my dog after seeing his training vids and it's obvious he has issues with a few things ie fat people, homosexuals etc...

I do see some very good qualities in him too and I know at his heart he's a good guy who enjoys helping others but when you look at the big picture of what he brings to the table in the sense that he thinks and says he can, all I see is a big red flag. 

I've sent you the same PMs that I sent to Jeff. They were nice weren't they? And what was I trying to accomplish with them? You know.... but how did he respond? He responded with more bashing. A well balanced individual doesn't respond that way. Even though, I checked him out, his response to my peace offering is all I need to know about him.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Carol Boche said:


> Gillian,
> 
> I didn't read the whole thread, and maybe this has been suggested, so my apologies if it was.
> 
> Maybe PM Jeff and ask him for his phone number and then talk with him.
> 
> Jeff and I did not get along at all when I first joined the board and I took offense or whatever you want to call it, until he gave me his number in a PM and I called and talked with him. Gave me a whole new insight to the way he posts and how the posts read as well.
> 
> The main thing about posting about issues with one person or another in the public forum is that it opens it up for everyone to jump in and then it turns into a mess.


Carole,

Thank you for your post. I don't need to talk to Jeff, I like a lot of what he says about dogs. I just don't like his "bashing" nearly every newcomer or not on the forum but I have learned a bitter lesson. Jeff can bash but others can't criticize him.

Thank you.


----------



## Joby Becker

it takes all kinds to make a neighborhood....even a'holes...

there are many dog related questions I would have asked, but did not wish to endure personal attacks against me, it's pretty F'd up when you ask a simple question and get run over by a tank, and then punched in the balls on top of it....


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Gillian Schuler said:


> Carole,
> 
> Jeff can bash but others can't criticize him.
> 
> Thank you.


 isn't that what your doing? Your just not good at it. I mean David has made bird dogging and bashing/obsessing about Jeff his last 195 out of 200 posts. He'll bring jeff up on a thread about someone celebrating their Sch 1.


----------



## Carol Boche

Chris Michalek said:


> Carol,
> 
> his sense of humour is not in question, it's is knowledge vs his actual ability vs his needless gay bashing. No amount of talking on the phone is going to fix that.


Even you have said he posts valid information. 



Chris Michalek said:


> I like his witt, I enjoy reading how he views the world but I would never let him work one of my dog after seeing his training vids and it's obvious he has issues with a few things ie fat people, homosexuals etc...


I don't think he does, and I don't take his gay remarks as a bash, he just uses that word...maybe he shouldn't but I am not one to try and tell him what to do. 

He bashes himself for being overweight.....



Chris Michalek said:


> I do see some very good qualities in him too and I know at his heart he's a good guy who enjoys helping others but when you look at the big picture of what he brings to the table in the sense that he thinks and says he can, all I see is a big red flag.


All I can say is the seminars are good. I hear all kinds of shit being said about us behind our backs on how are dogs should be farther along among other things.....we are in the middle of NOWHERE people....trying to get things started. We have lives, need to work, and don't have the padded bank accounts or sugar daddy's to allow us to train all day, everyday and bring in trainers that want $800 bucks a day. 

Shit, I went to a seminar, paid $175 a day for three days and got a total of maybe 45 minutes with the instructor. But boy he spent a lot of time with the others that were obviously "favorites". 




Chris Michalek said:


> I've sent you the same PMs that I sent to Jeff. They were nice weren't they? And what was I trying to accomplish with them? You know.... but how did he respond? He responded with more bashing. A well balanced individual doesn't respond that way. Even though, I checked him out, his response to my peace offering is all I need to know about him.


I am not going to answer this as it really is none of my business. I DON'T answer for, condone some of, or get in the middle of Jeff and what he does. To be honest, I don't know how he responded because when I see a thread that is beginning to go bad, I stop reading as I am SICK of all the BS. 

All I know is that when we train, he helps us, does not MAKE us do anything, but rather we do what works for the dogs. He is not rude to us, harsh on the dogs if they need a correction (unless it is warranted) and he really tries to make sure we understand things correctly. 

This is just a really good example of people judging from video that they probably click on, watch for a second and then post. At least we have the guts to post our training and show the mistakes. Even that turns shitty. It is a really good example of people making judgments on what they READ....we all know that the internet is interpreted differently by each individuals.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Shane Woodlief said:


> Ok you asked so here you go I am going to move into your level of maturity for a moment.
> 
> You are full of shit if you think that you are doing him any good. You did not have the gut sot PM the guy so instead you post a thread to enlist the help of David in trashing another member.
> 
> Gillian I am assuming you are not a 12 yr old pretending to be a grown up here. That being said I think that you need to mature a little and realize you have the power of choice. Choose to interact with Jeff or don't - read his stuff or don't- be offended or don't - act with decency or don't! See Gillian that is what mature people do. And when we are wronged it is better sometimes to just turn the other cheek than to carry on crusades that will ultimately bring about way more harm than good which by the way is exactly what your actions have caused. I mean now you have the likes of David insulting a man you served his country with his little pictures of internet soldiers. What great company you are keeping!
> 
> So Gillian are you happy now? Were your goals achieved? Are you and Jeff reconciled now?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Shane Woodlief said:


> Ok you asked so here you go I am going to move into your level of maturity for a moment.
> 
> You are full of shit if you think that you are doing him any good. You did not have the gut sot PM the guy so instead you post a thread to enlist the help of David in trashing another member.
> 
> Gillian I am assuming you are not a 12 yr old pretending to be a grown up here. That being said I think that you need to mature a little and realize you have the power of choice. Choose to interact with Jeff or don't - read his stuff or don't- be offended or don't - act with decency or don't! See Gillian that is what mature people do. And when we are wronged it is better sometimes to just turn the other cheek than to carry on crusades that will ultimately bring about way more harm than good which by the way is exactly what your actions have caused. I mean now you have the likes of David insulting a man you served his country with his little pictures of internet soldiers. What great company you are keeping!
> 
> So Gillian are you happy now? Were your goals achieved? Are you and Jeff reconciled now?


What are you talking about, enlisiting the help of Davdi (which David)?

Allow me the liberty of becoming a little emotional in a forum which is full of emtional people.

Your post is incomprehensible and ridiculous.


----------



## Joby Becker

carol..please remember that If i post a question or offer what I "think" is good advice, it is 99% meant in a good way, and has nothing to do with Jeff or bashing anyone...

now go get back in that suit and RUN..and video it..  would be about as funny as ME running in a suit...and my suit fits me...


----------



## Carol Boche

Gillian Schuler said:


> Carole,
> 
> Thank you for your post. I don't need to talk to Jeff, I like a lot of what he says about dogs. I just don't like his "bashing" nearly every newcomer or not on the forum but I have learned a bitter lesson. Jeff can bash but others can't criticize him.
> 
> Thank you.


To be honest....he makes me cringe and go "uh oh" here we go sometimes too. Or say to myself...."crying out loud" LOL, but even though we are friends, and train with him, I am not going to get in the middle of it and try to reason with him. Not my place and not going to work anyway. 



There are several others that bash the newcomers too....like telling them "If you don't know about keeping a Mal in an apt....then you shouldn't have a dog"......just for an example. 

But no one said anything or got all heated about that comment. 

Everyone criticizes Jeff....it is all over the board. He just stands out more because of one reason or another. 

I don't know....I just know what I know, and after talking to him "face to face", it is all much, much different on how I view him.


----------



## Carol Boche

Joby Becker said:


> carol..please remember that If i post a question or offer what I "think" is good advice, it is 99% meant in a good way, and has nothing to do with Jeff or bashing anyone...
> 
> now go get back in that suit and RUN..and video it..  would be about as funny as ME running in a suit...and my suit fits me...


I will...just for pure entertainment...and I will add the falling part and not being able to get up too....LMAO!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Timothy Stacy said:


> isn't that what your doing? Your just not good at it. I mean David has made bird dogging and bashing/obsessing about Jeff his last 195 out of 200 posts. He'll bring jeff up on a thread about someone celebrating their Sch 1.


What's David (?) got to do with this?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Carole,

I'm pretty sure that I'd partially agree with Jeff on his training and wholly on his evaluations of dogs. I just got caught up in the *forum machiinery" so to speak but you can remain assured that it will never happen again lol

May I just say that no intention of bashing was intended, just a criticism of his negative remarks on new and not so new forum members.

When he laid loose about Kadi Thingvall, no moderator entered into the fray!!!!

His nasty remarks about Mike Schreiber also go "unnoticed".


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Gillian Schuler said:


> What's David (?) got to do with this?


Ok, I'm tired of your continual bashing of jeff and starting threads at the request of the mods to stop. You should banned


----------



## Joby Becker

Carol Boche said:


> I will...just for pure entertainment...and I will add the falling part and not being able to get up too....LMAO!!


I can still get up....but my knees and hip are so bad now that I fell down just mowing the grass last week....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So all this crying is because none of you will put me on ignore ? I find it interesting that you HAVE to read what I write, and then desperately try and critisize what I have said, or done.

There are a few on this thread that have pm'd me in hope that I would quit pointing out stupid shit they are doing. 

Then there is everyones pal, Feliciano (mod edit) who just chases me around like a small dog. I don't complain about that at all.

Yet, all of you, when you don't get your way, like small children run and complain to the moderators. Many of you have no stake in the thread at all, and will run to the moderators like small children tatling on their siblings.

I think what bugs many of you the most, is that I just don't care if you like me, which I do not. I am who I am, and most people that I know like me a lot. I think that bugs people like Feiciano (mod edit), who desperately craves that kind of attention.

He has said creepy shit like "I will be at your seminar, and you won't even know" amongst other things that have creeped forum members out.

However, I will give him this, he plays you like little puppets. He pulls the strings and you dance about.

Maybe that is what really pisses you off. How easily your strings are pulled. MAYBE it is that you don't even realize till it is pointed out that your strings are being pulled. I don't know.

I do know that many of you are just childish, trying to control others by running off at the mouth, or running to the mods.

Hilarious.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: 
When he laid loose about Kadi Thingvall, no moderator entered into the fray!!!!

I did ?? I actually like Kadi, and want her to come back from where ever she went to.

I left her alone when she posted her FR1 video, I did not point out all the points she lost, but the judge didn't take. Geez.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

You win - you can discredit a forum member publicly and no one complains. Full forum points!

It depends of course on who believes you!


----------



## Anne Vaini

> Have you ever tried to PM jeff and solve issues? I have several times, He doesn't ever try to resolve issues, he doesn't answer and then thinks you're a pussy for asking for peace and harmony to the point he bashes on your harder.


That was not my experience. I'm just sayin' ... 

Can you guys all shut up and play nice now?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Why should we shut up, you don't``


----------



## James Lechernich

Gillian Schuler said:


> You win - you can discredit a forum member publicly and no one complains. Full forum points!
> 
> It depends of course on who believes you!


None of my business, but didn't Jeff get banned for events leading up to, and during, his coronation as King of NARA? Seems to me that no one is the forum's golden boy/girl. Step too far over the line and every one of us will suffer the consequences, Jeff included. That said, I personally see nothing wrong with jokes, quick wit, crassness, or bashing when appropriate so long as it doesn't outweigh legitimate discussion. A 4 to 1 ratio of good threads versus drama keeps things lively!


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Timothy Stacy said:


> Ok, I'm tired of your continual bashing of jeff and starting threads at the request of the mods to stop. You should banned


Why???


----------



## Faisal Khan

I am beginning to get envious of Jeff! All the females are fighting over him.


----------



## Carol Boche

Faisal Khan said:


> I am beginning to get envious of Jeff! All the females are fighting over him.


<snort> Thanks Faisal...coffee through the nose AGAIN!!!! 

This has to be a record thread...posted at 9:06 am and over 1111 views already. 

Jeff, don't let it go to your head!!! With your new haircut, that would look funny. LOL!!!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Gillian Schuler said:


> Why???


Refer to my last post


----------



## Gillian Schuler

That's you r opinion!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

I'm trying to figure out what does anyone have to gain by becoming self proclaimed JO victims. It really makes you look as if you are desperately seeking his approval and/or have some serious insecurities. I missed what started this "I'm nice to Jeff. Why won't he be nice to me" episode. But really, Jeff got his shorts bunched, or hasn't had any sleep in 36 hours, or he is just being Jeff. Who cares! Move on. If Jeff won't answer you in a PM why he is being the way he is, how would the rest of know his state of mind. So speculating about it and and assembling a group of JO victims is a waste of time even if it is too hot to train dogs.

Part of the problem is that you are accusing the mods of being biased and unethical when you really aren't privy to what happens to an individual who breaks the forum rules unless they tell it. What you really want is a forum for why Jeff hasn't been banned for good and that really isn't your call. So now you want to say to hell with rules and administration of the forum and insult the Mods because you perceive that they allow Jeff to do the same thing. Is there any credibility in duplicating the behavior that you object to?


Terrasita


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Carol Boche said:


> <snort> Thanks Faisal...coffee through the nose AGAIN!!!!
> 
> This has to be a record thread...posted at 9:06 am and over 1111 views already.
> 
> Jeff, don't let it go to your head!!! With your new haircut, that would look funny. LOL!!!!


It does have that Queen Bee syndrome kinda flava doesn't it. There's something about him and another that I can think of, but we don't want to start that again. 

Terrasita


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Terrasita - you are right - I concede!


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Gillian Schuler said:


> That's you r opinion!


Yep


----------



## David Frost

I've finally decided what I"m going to do when I retire. I had thought about it before, but, as uncharacteristic it is for me, I was a bit sort of self-confidence in whether or not I could handle the job. I am now fully confident. I've checked and I don't have to have a particular major to teach Kindergarten. Only the ability to handler 5 year olds. Easy stuff.

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Think about it Carol, a bunch of control freaks, trying desperately to control something they cannot. Then they whine like the little children they are to the mods, and that doesn't work, so they have a tantrum and act up. 

I have no idea what Gillians problem is. I don't remember talking to her, so why would she have a problem, unless she was wanting to need to control something. Not going to be me, I can tell you that.

I have been on this board pretty much from the beginning. So, some of you that have been on here for a year or two, do not know this. In the beginning I ran off all the little idiots that the Mods now allow on here on a regular basis.

I have had PM's to run them off. So, if you do not know this about me, I could see where you would get confused. I was the only one that cared enough to run them off.

THen, Mike left the forum, and dogs as far as I know, and left it in his Mods hands.

However, he didn't give them the God button. This place was better when Mike was here in some ways, as so many of the posters, that when you go back and look at what they have actually said, have either followed someone around bashing from the start, or they do not contribute in a way that is at all helpful.

Maybe some of you should think of that. When was the last time you posted ANYTHING that someone could use as training advice ? Or a good article to read ?

I still have no idea what Gillians problem is, but the beautiful thing about it ?? I don't give a ****. That's right Gillian, I don't give a ****. 

Put me on ignore or shut the **** up. All the crybabies have the ignore button, but they would rather do this instead. 

I want a feature that allows me to deny them access to what I have written. **** them, what is it that you do for me ? Ever thought of that ? 

Really, what the **** good does most of you do me ? You got anything but crybaby critisism going on ? I don't see you posting shit that is worth much of anything as far as learning. You wait till it looks really good and video it.

Go the **** back to facebook. Show something that others can learn from, and shut the **** up.

You guys KILL me. LOL

I have not laughed this hard since I don't know when.


----------



## David Frost

Another musing, this is the canine lounge so I'll muse. Wonder what is like to need affirmation so bad one has to be a bully OR a willing victim. ..... Ahh who am I kidding. 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Do you really want to teach little kids ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Whatever Connie. LOL


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Think about it Carol, a bunch of control freaks, trying desperately to control something they cannot. Then they whine like the little children they are to the mods, and that doesn't work, so they have a tantrum and act up.
> 
> I have no idea what Gillians problem is. I don't remember talking to her, so why would she have a problem, unless she was wanting to need to control something. Not going to be me, I can tell you that.
> 
> I have been on this board pretty much from the beginning. So, some of you that have been on here for a year or two, do not know this. In the beginning I ran off all the little idiots that the Mods now allow on here on a regular basis.
> 
> I have had PM's to run them off. So, if you do not know this about me, I could see where you would get confused. I was the only one that cared enough to run them off.
> 
> THen, Mike left the forum, and dogs as far as I know, and left it in his Mods hands.
> 
> However, he didn't give them the God button. This place was better when Mike was here in some ways, as so many of the posters, that when you go back and look at what they have actually said, have either followed someone around bashing from the start, or they do not contribute in a way that is at all helpful.
> 
> Maybe some of you should think of that. When was the last time you posted ANYTHING that someone could use as training advice ? Or a good article to read ?
> 
> I still have no idea what Gillians problem is, but the beautiful thing about it ?? I don't give a ****. That's right Gillian, I don't give a ****.
> 
> Put me on ignore or shut the **** up. All the crybabies have the ignore button, but they would rather do this instead.
> 
> I want a feature that allows me to deny them access to what I have written. **** them, what is it that you do for me ? Ever thought of that ?
> 
> Really, what the **** good does most of you do me ? You got anything but crybaby critisism going on ? I don't see you posting shit that is worth much of anything as far as learning. You wait till it looks really good and video it.
> 
> Go the **** back to facebook. Show something that others can learn from, and shut the **** up.
> 
> You guys KILL me. LOL
> 
> I have not laughed this hard since I don't know when.


Gillian hasn't got a problem but gee, you sure have!!! Gillian can live without this Board - but you sure can't!!!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9jRDHGabp8



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQaYf62M4wk


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Gillian hasn't got a problem but gee, you sure have!!! Gillian can live without this Board - but you sure can't!!!!!

Then why all the fuss this morning Gillian ? I mean if you are good to go, then why would you bother ? Yes, it is true Gillian, I am calling you on your bullshit.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

OK, call on my bullshit, no one will reprimand you for such posts - this is now clear to me!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek

Gillian Schuler said:


> OK, call on my bullshit, no one will reprimand you for such posts - this is now clear to me!!!



this is all you need to know babe


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQp7Id8iRA4


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Connie Sutherland said:


> You're trying to start religious discussions now? :lol:


@Connie, that's Mexican...
@Chris, been there and got my PM posted OPENLY. Fear biter? Could be.
@ Mods, when you fail to police the threads and keep the screws on people, does it seem strange this is happening?


----------



## Howard Gaines III

David Frost said:


> I've finally decided what I"m going to do when I retire. I had thought about it before, but, as uncharacteristic it is for me, I was a bit sort of self-confidence in whether or not I could handle the job. I am now fully confident. I've checked and I don't have to have a particular major to teach Kindergarten. Only the ability to handler 5 year olds. Easy stuff.
> 
> DFrost


 David I retired and it's all good! Take the leap!!!\\/


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Gillian Schuler said:


> OK, call on my bullshit, no one will reprimand you for such posts - this is now clear to me!!!


 
I'v no "clients" on here Jeff, so nothing to lose, but you have, if I'm not mistaken. Why do you always have to go into the defensive, it's something you don't like in dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I have nothing to lose either Gillian. But you HAVE to read my posts, don't you. I mean, since I am so offensive to you, there is just NO WAY that you would put me on ignore. Just couldn't do it. So, who has the need again ?


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Chris Michalek said:


> this is all you need to know babe
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQp7Id8iRA4


 
Vou're right Chris!!!


----------



## Carol Boche

I SO want to post the PM's (and yes, there are multiple ones) that start with sentences like this:

1. Why doesn't he like me?

2. What did I ever do to him?

3. I don't know what I did but...? 

And the latest one........

4. Tell your "boy" to back off and stop bashing me.......


Really? 

David Frost, I think you would be a better teacher than I would.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Chris, been there and got my PM posted OPENLY. Fear biter? Could be.

Your drunken pm where you threaten to "get me" ? Is that what you are talking about ? How you were going to "get me" ??

How is that working out for you howard ? That whole "getting me" thing.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

What are you talking about Carol???


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Why should I put you on ignore Jeff - I'm sick, I get a certain kick out of your drivel!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek

Gillian Schuler said:


> What are you talking about Carol???



I think she's saying that people have requested her help in getting to the bottom of why Jeff is so abusive.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: Why should I put you on ignore Jeff - I'm sick, I get a certain kick out of your drivel!!

THen why all the complaining ?


----------



## Chris McDonald

This you guys? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC5BIuhQBy0


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Chris, and that's putting it nicely, I guess!!!!


----------



## Carol Boche

Gillian Schuler said:


> What are you talking about Carol???





Chris Michalek said:


> I think she's saying that people have requested her help in getting to the bottom of why Jeff is so abusive.


Exactly!!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Sorry Carol, can't help you. I really didn't intend this to end in a boxing match, you can believe me but I just got a little fed up with JO's remarks, even to Mike Suttle's puppy playground and what was there to nigglee about I do not know. That's what blew me skyhigh, I guess. My bad, for fighting other people's battles when it isn't necessary. But, fairness will out!!!!!!

It just seems no one can say, show, present, anything positive, Jeff, drags it through the mud.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Did you not read what I wrote about that ? I guess not. Do you have experience with this at all, or are you just complaining about my drivel again ?


----------



## Joby Becker

Gillian Schuler said:


> Sorry Carol, can't help you. I really didn't intend this to end in a boxing match, you can believe me but I just got a little fed up with JO's remarks, even to Mike Suttle's puppy playground and what was there to nigglee about I do not know. That's what blew me skyhigh, I guess. My bad, for fighting other people's battles when it isn't necessary. But, fairness will out!!!!!!
> 
> It just seems no one can say, show, present, anything positive, Jeff, drags it through the mud.


the pups like it though...


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Harry Keely said:


> I'm going to Hell for this one, but here we go[-o<
> , Sorry if this is found offensive
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzEs2nj7iZM&feature=related


if you are going to hell for that harry, then lets make it a double visit ;-) coze i love George Carlin and apparantly im going with you !

i have no idea what this topic is about or why or when or what but i do love the vids posted....this is turning out to be a fun topic...even if i dont get what the hell its about..

(and i dont want to know either btw)


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did you not read what I wrote about that ? I guess not. Do you have experience with this at all, or are you just complaining about my drivel again ?


 
Do you???

You skitted about his "marketing skills" and, you have no idea how the pups will turn out!!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Jeff, I guess I could put this on a PM to you but it's easier like this:

Why on earth don't you stop crticising and insulting other members? It's not as though you're God's gift to the canine world - neither am I but I don't pretend to be!!!

Why don't you just lighten up and live and let live!!!


Guess I'd better take a holiday now


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Of course I do. Maybe that is what you don't get. MAYBE I WAS BUSTING HIS BALLS AS WELL.

But of course, you are old and wouldn't get that. I could never have a dog as cool as Mike's dogs, so there is no way that what I said could happen, would happen. You know, all the litters you have produced, and all.


----------



## Doug Zaga

WTF Gillian...I just came back from the vet and you are still at it. Go work your dog or something before you have a stroke


----------



## David Feliciano




----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

What the F U C K...

I'm coming back on the board after picking up my boy, cook, put my babies to bed, take care of the dogs and check on the overdue female who finally decided to start delivering (all far more important than a I-net message board...), and I see this topic.

My fellow mods let it run this time, I wouldn't have if I'd seen it earlier.

What I can't understand is why you opened up another thread, while I replied to you mutiple times WHY (ask JO himself and don't open mutiple threads with the same question) it was locked and that I invited you to discuss it with me on PM. 

I also invited others to discuss it with me if they wanted... I got 2 PM's...and none were from you. To the ones which it concern: will reply to you.

Christopher you got an official warning (and _only_ a warning) for offending the integrity of the mods, which I replied 10 minutes before leaving this board.

So, what's the F U C K I N G problem? Jeff is about the most edited (on language) on this board, has been banned (and other were mad and started another board, and I see quite a few in this topic..), but yes (at least with me) has credits for his (trainings) advice.

And maybe it's just me but I haven't seen any complaints lately, reported posts or received PM's, other than the 2 mentioned above. I did had on some other members..
And I don't always see the harm in things, maybe that's lost in the translation, maybe I'm to tolerant and I certainly don't see every thread here on the board.

I will leave this topic to my fellow mods to moderate, and I won't react further more.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Are you serious... enough said!



Carol Boche said:


> I SO want to post the PM's (and yes, there are multiple ones) that start with sentences like this:
> 
> 1. Why doesn't he like me?
> 
> 2. What did I ever do to him?
> 
> 3. I don't know what I did but...?
> 
> And the latest one........
> 
> 4. Tell your "boy" to back off and stop bashing me.......
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> David Frost, I think you would be a better teacher than I would.


----------



## Doug Zaga

*Don't Back off Selena!!! Lock it! * [-X [-X



Selena van Leeuwen said:


> What the F U C K...
> 
> I'm coming back on the board after picking up my boy, cook, put my babies to bed, take care of the dogs and check on the overdue female who finally decided to start delivering (all far more important than a I-net message board...), and I see this topic.
> 
> My fellow mods let it run this time, I wouldn't have if I'd seen it earlier.
> 
> What I can't understand is why you opened up another thread, while I replied to you mutiple times WHY (ask JO himself and don't open mutiple threads with the same question) it was locked and that I invited you to discuss it with me on PM.
> 
> I also invited others to discuss it with me if they wanted... I got 2 PM's...and none were from you. To the ones which it concern: will reply to you.
> 
> Christopher you got an official warning (and _only_ a warning) for offending the integrity of the mods, which I replied 10 minutes before leaving this board.
> 
> So, what's the F U C K I N G problem? Jeff is about the most edited (on language) on this board, has been banned (and other were mad and started another board, and I see quite a few in this topic..), but yes (at least with me) has credits for his (trainings) advice.
> 
> And maybe it's just me but I haven't seen any complaints lately, reported posts or received PM's, other than the 2 mentioned above. I did had on some other members..
> And I don't always see the harm in things, maybe that's lost in the translation, maybe I'm to tolerant and I certainly don't see every thread here on the board.
> 
> I will leave this topic to my fellow mods to moderate, and I won't react further more.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Hi Selena ! ! 

It is like coming home and the kids are all dirty, but quietly sitting down, babysitter no where in site. LOL


----------



## Gillian Schuler

OK Selena - message understood now. I must have missed the fact that you wanted me to PM you but for what!!

Jeff still keeps on abusing me, now according to him, I am old. So what!! Is this a crime.

Why do you keep harping on me!!

Guess I will take a long holiday - looks like I'm out on a limb here :lol:


----------



## Harry Keely

You people have messed up and pissed off the dutch lady mod to the point she's cursing, I would bail ship now and jump over board and take your chances with the sharks.[-X[-X[-X


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Look how they all want to control, but cannot stop reading it. LOCK IT LOCK IT. Who is this guy right ?

Another that cannot stop reading it, but has to control it. 

Too funny. People cannot stop themselves.


----------



## maggie fraser

Gillian Schuler said:


> OK Selena - message understood now. I must have missed the fact that you wanted me to PM you but for what!!
> 
> Jeff still keeps on abusing me, now according to him, I am old. So what!! Is this a crime.
> 
> Why do you keep harping on me!!
> 
> Guess I will take a long holiday - looks like I'm out on a limb here :lol:


Steady now Gillian...that sounds like the sherry talking .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Yes, you were not abusing me, with your control control control. It was all me. Cry PC and release the BS !!!!

That was AWESOME Gillian.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

No Maggie, not sherry, just common sense - what have I lost here anyway, apart from a few good pals and one or two of those know how to contact me.

Sometimes, it's good to bail out when you know you're losing the battle and have no back-up!!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

_"Jeff is about the most edited (on language) on this board, has been banned (and other were mad and started another board, and I see quite a few in this topic..)"_


Yep. The last big war here, the one that was such a PITA that the board was shut down, was _because Jeff was banned._

Of course, that waaaay back in '09, and maybe the young-uns don't remember. :lol:




Gillian Schuler said:


> Why should I put you on ignore Jeff - I'm sick, I get a certain kick out of your drivel!!!


 :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

> This place was better when Mike was here in some ways


I'm touched, Jeff. :lol: Of course, that's the only post I read on the whole thread because it was emailed to me, so I have no idea what you're all yapping on about now


----------

